# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] IPhone 8 Plus 64GB & iPhone X 256GB

## haf

Πωλούνται δύο τηλέφωνα

iPhone 8 plus 64GB Black 330 euro
IPhone X 256GB Black 400Euro (Δεν λειτουργεί το Face ID)

Τα τηλέφωνα είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση.

6936786117 Παναγιώτης


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

